# This topic goes backwards



## SatoHaru4Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

At another forum I'm part of we started a thread that went somewhat like this:

Person 1:*eats cookie*
Person 2:*gives person 1 a cookie*
Person 1:I like cookies....

I'll start.


Azelf is the best.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

No guys, Mesprit is not better then Azelf.


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 29, 2008)

So all in all, this guide shows what legendaries best over what legendaries.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 29, 2008)

I had the link to a guide, but I lost it... anyway, I think Uxie is the best of the trio. The guide tells all about it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm trying to find a way to stop Mesprit running around the map too, but I can't find it. Do any of you have it?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

I HATE Mesprit always running around the map! I wish it would stop! Does anyone know if there's a way to stop it?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

Mespirit is SO annoying. Stay still you stupid fairy thing.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

Which Pokemon is most annoying: Mesprit or Tentacool?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

That's correct. Someone else can ask a question now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

The answer is: Banana.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm thinking ... Watermelon?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

Correct

Next Question: What is Ash's favourite fruit?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

It's 48346.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

Almost - It's 32.5cm

Second Question: How many Caterpie does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm, it's 32 cm, right?

Wow, I didn't know that =D


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

Er...37 cm?


----------



## Objection! (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone got the answer?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

Come on guys, this can be as easy as the question "Would the characters in the anime have real friends". Surely one of you must know how tall a baby bowling ball is? >< Well, in case I'm not here, Time Psyduck can fill in for me. I have to use the bathroom.


----------



## Philly (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't wanna play the stupid quiz question game.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

Come on! The quiz game is fun!


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

Dragonclaw, were you ever dropped on your head?  This question is INSANE!!!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

I know the answer, but I want to see if anyone else knows.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anybody know the answer, because I REALLY want to know.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

What the bleep? That question is impossible!


----------



## Philly (Nov 29, 2008)

What is the approximate age of my left big toenail, if my father was made of Greek Feta cheese and I was born on a Wednesday while it was snowing in Ecuador and Sunny in Antarctica, even though it was the middle of their winter?


----------



## see ya (Nov 29, 2008)

This thread needs more questions. We don't want people getting too sloppy on their thinking skills, do we?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

I have no more questions really...


----------



## Autumn (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone have anything we can do? I'm getting bored. D:

(Btw, Hawky/Sato, /this/ forum is where I got the idea from. xD Helpful hint: don't make Mafia yet.)


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 29, 2008)

Dang. The forums crashed so all the arcade games all went ka-boom. >.>


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Everything seems to be going wrong at the moment.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Something happened...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you hear that? o_O


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Orly?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I just heard something outside! :o


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, those are pretty!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

Look guys! Undead monkeys!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

This rut is boring. Why do we always hit them?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 3, 2008)

Surely you love the new rut? I made it just for you <3


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me where this rut just came from?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Time Psyduck, is that a rut over there?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Well that topic of discussion just seemed to drop off into nothingness, so I wonder what's coming now[/sarcasm]


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate sarcasm.


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

Oooh, well aren't you such a unique little snowflake?[/sarcasm]


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Guess what? I roxxor :)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Dragonclaw has something to say...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

It seems our discussion on the finer points of Dragon-Types is beginning to come to an end.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

... Oh come on, someone else must love Flygon :'(


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to say I don't like Flygon in particular. It's OK but nothing special


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 4, 2008)

But Flygon's on my new CD... (true, it has work on)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 5, 2008)

What does Flygon have to do with this? I hate it!

((not really))


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

Flygons are more epic than Garchomp any day.


----------



## see ya (Dec 5, 2008)

You know who would win in a fight between Garchomp and Chuck Norris? Garchomp.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

What would be a better fight than Flygon vs Jesus?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

And so we end up in a debate over dragon-types. *sigh*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 5, 2008)

Mankee? Why Mankee?

I mean seriously, the only choice could be between Altaria and Flygon.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 5, 2008)

I've started a new save on Crystal. My planned team is Typhlosion, Gyarados, Ariados, Furret, Noctowl and one more. I can't decide between Ho-Oh or Mankey.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Me? I just got my Empoleon to level 100


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

God darn it, how do people get their pokemon to level 70, let alone 100? o_O


----------



## Taliax (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a lv.100 Latias. And yes, Latias>Latios.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

I personally think Latios is better, however they both pawn.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't actually see a lot of difference between the two actually


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

So, what shall we talk about now? How about... the differences between Latios and Latias?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

THAT'S IT!!! *NO* MORE ARGUMENTS OVER THIS!!! THERE IS NO POINT> THE TOPIC IS OVER!!!

Thank you. Now, as you were...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

... _fatty_.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't keep this argument up, or else...


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

Dragonclaw, you're really mean. It's not nice to call people fat. If you do it again, I'll... do something very nasty to you.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 6, 2008)

No Castform, you fatty fat fat fat pumbaa.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess Dragonclaw will disagree with us once more...


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

Dragonclaw, it's obvious that Mew _is_ secretly Pikachu's cousin's daughter's great-uncle's dog's wife's mother.

_Just accept it._


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 7, 2008)

Please call me Ding-Dong, while I introduce Dragonclaw and tell ZC to say something! *pms*


----------



## Taliax (Dec 7, 2008)

*STOP ARGUING!!!111!!!1*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 7, 2008)

No, they're NOT! Muffins are NOT evil!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

No guys, Mew is related to the muffin because, well, muffins are evil.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 7, 2008)

Mew is not related to the muffin, what's wrong with you all?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 7, 2008)

Mew has been scientifically proven to be related to muffins. As if you need scientists to tell you that though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 7, 2008)

I've heard something about Mew being related to muffins... what's that all about?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 7, 2008)

So, after that little spat, anyone got anything to say?


----------



## see ya (Dec 7, 2008)

No, NO! It's Duck Season, and that's FINAL!

*huff puff*

Alright, fine. I give up. Argument over.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you blind? Any FOOL could see that it's rabbit season!


----------



## see ya (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, guys. It's Duck Season.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem. Glad I could help.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

Time Psyduck has something to say


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2008)

SHUT UP ABOUT THE KIDNEYS ALREADY SKYMIN.

What was that, EeveeSkitty?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

Time Psyduck has something to say :D


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

It's no problem, I mean not many people know that much about those animals anyway.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Chapter 3 - Animals by Time Psyduck


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 9, 2008)

Absolutely. No sense at all.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

They jet a gas out which pushes them along, but it also has chemicals in which irritate any predators. Hence the escape mechanism has a duel purpose.
Make sense?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

Please explain how to make a confusing post.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Dark Tyrannitar, say the first sentence you think of.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

Say my name in your next post.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Chapter 2 - Names

Aha ha ha ha!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

I think we're ready for chapter 2 now EeveeSkitty


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Why doesn't Time Psyduck give us a little sentence about if we should go on to the next chapter.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

You haven't posted recently, EeveeSkitty. Why don't you say something?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

Final Score:

Fire 3
Water 3
Grass 3

It's a three way tie. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Give another point to fire.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Dec 12, 2008)

What? Fire's lagging behind? One point to fire, then.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, Water vs. Fire vs. Grass in a slow contest.

Fire's lagging. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, so far we have:
Water 3
Fire 1
Grass 3

This is unexpected.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

So what are the results?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

Eh, I guess we should give a point to grass.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Point to water.

I have to take a couple of days off, so see you when I return.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 16, 2008)

Point to ice. I need it though. Someone very nearly punched the daylights out of me. ><


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

I just punched somebody. A lot.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 16, 2008)

That's a little disturbing...

Anyway, what did you do today?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

I like eating people.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 17, 2008)

What is your favorite food?


----------



## The Suicune (Dec 17, 2008)

It wasn't my fault!


----------



## Taliax (Dec 17, 2008)

Why did you brek the window, The Suicune?


----------



## Diz (Dec 17, 2008)

The window is broken


----------



## The Suicune (Dec 17, 2008)

*throws cough syrup*

Bleh,


----------



## Taliax (Dec 17, 2008)

*Gives The Suicune cough syrup*


----------



## The Suicune (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a terrible cough.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a stomachache. Is anyone else feeling a bit ill?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 17, 2008)

Illness is creaping around.  If you get it, don't panic, and you won't die.


----------



## The Suicune (Dec 17, 2008)

Is something creeping around?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 17, 2008)

What did you say, Suicune?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

Dark Tyranitar what did you say about Suicune?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

EeveeSkitty, weren't you about to ask me a question? What was it?


----------



## Diz (Dec 18, 2008)

Did I just hear something about cows?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Moo.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 18, 2008)

oink


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's make animal noises! 

Woof.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm bored. Entertain me?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

What mood are you in?


----------



## Taliax (Dec 19, 2008)

Somebody needs to ask a different question. I can't think of my favorite food.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 19, 2008)

What's your favorite food?


----------



## Keltena (Dec 19, 2008)

So, guys. C'mon. Guess what my favorite food is! :D


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 19, 2008)

Let's play a guessing game!


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww.. come on. We can't just let this thread DIE. There's gotta be something fun to get going. Got any ideas?


----------



## Keltena (Dec 19, 2008)

Guys, you're beating a dead horse. This thread has served its purpose; let it die with a little dignity. =/


----------



## Diz (Dec 19, 2008)

BUMP!!

I refuse to let such an awesome thread die!


----------



## see ya (Dec 19, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!

LIVE, DAMMIT! LIIIIIVE!!!1


----------



## Keltena (Dec 19, 2008)

*checks date of last post*

Whoa. How did a thread this awesome get abandoned?


----------



## Darksong (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks like no one's been here in a while....


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 19, 2008)

*looks around* Eww, dry bones and cobwebs? What's going on?


----------



## Keltena (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, goodnight. Hopefully someone will come on tomorrow and this thread will stay alive~


----------



## Diz (Dec 19, 2008)

Gosh its late. There's no point staying on, no one ever comes here anymore.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 19, 2008)

Its a good start to the day. I hope more people will post soon...


----------



## Keltena (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, TCoD! How's everyone's morning so far?


----------



## see ya (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, G'night, y'all. I'm gonna go hit the hay.


----------



## Diz (Dec 20, 2008)

I predict that eventually this thread will be reduced to people posting at two times, once in the morning, and once at the evening. Then the thread will die.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 20, 2008)

Geez, people. Can't you go on a little more often? Some of us want someone to talk to!


----------



## see ya (Dec 20, 2008)

Can't we all just give peace a chance and let this debate slide by?


----------



## Keltena (Dec 20, 2008)

Listen, I don't know what the hell your problem is, but the fact is that pop music does, and always will, suck. Get over it.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

POP MUSIC ROCKS DON'T YOU DARE DISS IT!!!!!111


----------



## Keltena (Dec 20, 2008)

Man, I've had a lousy day. First I got in trouble with _two different teachers_ at school, and then my friends made me listen to all their stupid pop stuff. I swear, how can you even call that music...?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Dec 20, 2008)

Haha! My day actually relates to that. You see, after we took our cat to the vet, I found this family selling lawn flamingos! Can you believe it?

...So, how were your days, everybody?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

After we took our dog to the vet, we saw somebody selling lawn gnomes.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh? What happened after the vet went to the hospital in a stretcher?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

So, we took our dog to the vet and it ended up mauling the vet so badly that he's in the hospital right now--they took him in on a stretcher in an ambulance.

It's sad, but hilarious at the same time.

(*laughs* I don't even _have_ a dog.)


----------



## Lupine Volt (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay. We are no longer discussing Pudding. We will discuss...hillarious pet stories. No more discussion, and if any of you ever mention tapioca vs. Strawberry, *I will hunt you down and shove it down your throat!*


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but strawberry pudding is far, far better than tapioca. *End of discussion.*


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 20, 2008)

I want to know if anyone thinks like I do that tapioca pudding is superior to strawberry. Sorry, I had to post SOMETHING to get my mind off that infernal Wigglytuff.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

It's...wiggling. And scaring me.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

o.O wigglytuff... freaky.


----------



## see ya (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys. Look what I found:


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

My brain hurts.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 20, 2008)

How are you all today?


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm getting really disturbed by this topic.... Can we ask something else? Please?


----------



## S.K (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats absolutely disgusting, how can you think of stuff like that.


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 20, 2008)

EWWW! EWWW! GOATSE! EWWW!


----------



## Diz (Dec 20, 2008)

You know, I just saw a picture of some people stabbing a  goat and eating the meat off the bone...raw! and there was a whole bunch of worms crawling around on it and it made me want to puke.


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 21, 2008)

See any thing good/funny lately?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Guys, this is getting boring. Let's do something new.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 21, 2008)

*sigh* Listen, argue all you want, but that pairing is total crack and it will never come true in canon. Are we ever going to drop this subject?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

I hate pairings, I find love in anything boring. Except Twilight, which makes this even worse.


----------



## Diz (Dec 22, 2008)

Be serious guys. Ash and Misty will never hook up! That is exactly what the creators of the anime wanted us to think. They will do the exact opposite of what we think that they will.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

That is so dumb....


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 27, 2008)

Wait... Why would you even bring that up in the first place when we were talking about Gym Leader Roark!?


----------



## Diz (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, stop shipping! Ash and Misty will never hook up!


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree. Roark looks like a total creep.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Roark is scary. His son could be Ash who sucks too.


----------



## StyliBoy (Dec 28, 2008)

I've decided that Roark is the best gym leader in all of Sinnoh! He owns with his rockness! (Holy shit that sounded wrong...)


----------



## Lupine Volt (Dec 28, 2008)

So, err...now that we're done with Hoenns gym's, whose everybodies favorite Sinnoh Leaders?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm having a hard time with Winona vs. Flannery. Both of them are awesome :D


----------



## Taliax (Dec 28, 2008)

My favorite Hoenn gym leader is Winona.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Winona. I like Flying types, but you all know who'd be my favourite if there was a Dragon type Gym leader.

Also,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 28, 2008)

Flannery is awesome. After all, fire can destroy everything!


----------



## Keltena (Dec 28, 2008)

AUGH. God, I hate Flannery. What makes it even worse is that everyone seems to love her so much. Dx


----------



## StyliBoy (Dec 28, 2008)

So, who else likes Flannery the best. I mean, she's a girl, and she uses fire types, and she's hot. Get it? Hot! I make myself lol!!


----------



## Keltena (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been replaying Ruby, and I wondered, who're everyone's favorite Hoenn gym leaders? Me, I love love love Winona. <3 Platonically, that is.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 28, 2008)

Diamond and Pearl are getting old, ya know? I don't even remember the plot to ruby and sapphire anymore. Maybe we could talk about them? Just a suggestion.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 28, 2008)

OMG, Cyrus is, like, so flipping awesome, ya no what i mean?


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 28, 2008)

What's with most of the galactic bosses being girls in disturbing outfits, anyway? Cyrus is the only cool one.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 28, 2008)

...wow, I feel left out because I don't have D or P. D:


----------



## Diz (Dec 28, 2008)

Can you believe how cool the graphics in DP look?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 28, 2008)

DP is awsome!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know. Comashipping seems to be mostly one sided on Shinji's side.


But why talk about shipping when we can talk about DP? I think that it's pretty cool.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 29, 2008)

What was that about shipping?


----------



## StyliBoy (Dec 29, 2008)

So, I was thinking of the whole Pokeshipping thing. Isn't it weird?


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry, I can't really understand computer talk that well, could you spell that out for me?


----------



## StyliBoy (Dec 29, 2008)

What, are we speaking computer talk now? Alright. So, lol I g2g cuz my bff Fred txtd me!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 29, 2008)

omg lke I nd to eat


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 31, 2008)

AFK. hold on, just a sec, brb. :P


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys! Let's piss off all the grammar nazis (including me)! Ready... Go!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 31, 2008)

Use good grammer,There are  Nazis on the forum


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, to interject.
I am going to be spending a few days away.
Don't do anything insane whilst I'm gone.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay so I've decided to petition the government to be able to---


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

I know,it sucks philly is banned
But then again,doesent the amarican govornment suck?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, how many banned people are there on TCoD?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

lets change the subject away from gays,
like about being banned


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

So why does everyone hate gay people?! It doesn't even make sense!


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 1, 2009)

Homos are... gay. I can't stand it. It's unnatural. Nobody in their right mind would be attracted to something they already have. It's unhealthy to be gay. Gays creep me out.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 2, 2009)

That reminds me,last year at school there was a gay kid...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 2, 2009)

...Okay, thanks for THAT image. *shudders*


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow. My friend just sent me a text saying she had a fun time with her BF. They went to a movie and had dinner and...WTF?!?!?!?! Oh, that's sickening!


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, anyway I like to wear white and black. Not at the same time obviously.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh... my school's string group is having a concert, and we're only allowed to wear black and white clothing. Stupid nonsensical dress codes. Who wants to dress like _that?_


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, that's slightly wierd, but my school has a similar drama program. However, the band is taking up the auditorium to practice, so we have to practice in hallways or Choir classrooms. Lousy string groups...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

My friend who's in a marching band plays the trumpet and tripped over a dandelion once, if that counts.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea,I remember that.people trip over stupid things don't they?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, Pinestar, remember when your dad tripped over a bottle once? It was fun.

Anyway... No, I would not like a cookie right now.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

Selling cookies~ Twelve for a buck. Get a bunch nao >:3


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 16, 2009)

Lets go sell cookies!


----------



## Dragon (Jan 17, 2009)

Ooh, someone think of something, and I'll do it.


----------



## turbler (Jan 18, 2009)

... you _can't_ be serious! Well, whatever... this is boring someone do something cool!~


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2009)

..Is that even possible?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 19, 2009)

Once, I saw someone stick their whole foot in their mouth!


----------



## see ya (Jan 19, 2009)

That's boring. Let's talk about contortionists!


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 19, 2009)

Why in the world did he do that?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 19, 2009)

...WUT


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 21, 2009)

Did he just do what I think he did to that ice-cream cake o_O


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

That's just... weird.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I heard about this one guy that bought an ice-cream cake. Then, he was at a wedding shop with it.


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 23, 2009)

OK, those photos are truly sick. Can we talk about ice cream or something like that instead?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 23, 2009)

There's this new website called "Gsofhaioghaioehg.com" It's porn caused quite a bit of controversy and still does.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 23, 2009)

Guys, I haven't slept in weeks and I need to treat my eyes.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 24, 2009)

Random question, but does anyone have anything eye-related to say?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, that concludes our discussion on hemisphererectomy, unless someone wants to throw up


----------



## ~Leafeon (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, i have an urge to talk about the hemisphere or words with 'hemisphere' in them.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, what about the southern hemisphere? They must have businesses originating there, too?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 24, 2009)

The America's ... no scratch that, the whole northern hemisphere owns businessess.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 24, 2009)

U.S.A!! U.S.A! And Canada too, cuz it's cool.....They all are awesome


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 24, 2009)

U.S.A just got a new leader ... I'm bored of ours.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I bet almost, if not everyone here, knows about the country I'm in.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 25, 2009)

Ooh, I'm Canadian. Any neighbours around?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanna move too, London is starting to get boring and tiring. I wanna move somewhere else like Austria or Canada.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd love to move, my place is getting old, I wanna move to another continent, like Asia, or Europe...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 26, 2009)

Speaking of Audrey II, my sister was thinking of moving to a different city. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Uh, what? I don't even know where that is >_O

It is a place, right? =3


----------



## magnemite (Jan 26, 2009)

Where is Sinnoh on a world map?

You know where it is?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I was just thinking of that PokeEarth project on Serebii, and I think it's kinda cool


----------



## magnemite (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone heard of the PokeEarth project of serebii.net? (If you have) isn't it cool?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

Wouldn't it be cool to have a map of all of the regions?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't believe Nintendo has made all those Pokemon regions! I mean, there has to be at least 8...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

With all of the pokemon games that came out, it's hard to keep track of all of the regions.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 27, 2009)

So, everyone hear about Platinum AND that new PMD?


----------



## magnemite (Jan 27, 2009)

Diamond and Pearl are cool video games, right?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 27, 2009)

To be honest, I'm starting to get bored with Diamond and Pearl.

(Not really)


----------



## magnemite (Jan 27, 2009)

Diamond and Pearl are kinda getting old, don't you agree?


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to like them, but now they're not as fun.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you think of the older games, like before diamond and pearl?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 28, 2009)

Diamond and Pearl were epic. Platinum will be more epic.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone think that platinum will be better than Diamond/Pearl ?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

There's gonna be so much new stuff on Platinum >.>


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Jan 29, 2009)

And I heard that you could catch the Legendary Bird in the wild.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Anybody know about the legendaries in platinums?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, guys, I'm getting Platinum =) I pre-ordered, so I want to know as much about it as possible. Any ideas?

Or.. how about the Legendaries?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 29, 2009)

Platinum looks so good, anyone who gets it straight away is luckeh.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

Wait, the release date is in summer? FUCK.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

You guys DO know that Platinum comes out in the summer, right...:blank:


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm going to try and get Platinum for my birthday.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm already saving up for it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 30, 2009)

When Platinum comes here, I'm gonna get it as soon as I feel like it.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 31, 2009)

When do you plan on getting Platinum version?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh hey

Pokemon games are awesome. I like DPPt, getting Platinum of course.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Please can we change the subject, WarioWare games suck.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 3, 2009)

I've heard a little about them...


----------



## Dragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, no. Totally no.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 3, 2009)

Do any of you know anything about WarioWare games?


----------



## Treechu (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard there was one coming out on the Wii or something.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know much about WarioWare games, but I've seen commercials.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 6, 2009)

I've played the Brawl stage, if that counts...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone ever play any of the WarioWare games? I never did.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 6, 2009)

Want to talk about video games instead of pizza?


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Feb 6, 2009)

What about that time I had pizza with anchovies? Does that count?

(not really)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 6, 2009)

Pfft, no one seems to eat anchovies as a side anymore.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone like anchovies as a side?


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 7, 2009)

Anchovies are fish.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 7, 2009)

Fish are friends, not food :< 

Sushi is an exception.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Feb 7, 2009)

Magikarp are useless bastards. It's too bad they're too bony to eat. And they only exist in videogames.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 7, 2009)

Personally though, I prefer Feebas over Magikarp, even if they are a bitch to find.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

Magikarp did beat Feebas to the ultimate crappy pokemon, making it a lot better.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 7, 2009)

Magikarp are useless. Anyone who buys them for $500 is an idiot.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

Magikarp aren't utterly crap, pokemon universe needs one pokemon like that.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait, out of all the Pokemon they could have made catchable at level 100, they chose Magikarp? Lol! They're utter crap!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you know that in Pokémon Platinum, Magikarp is catchable at level 100?


----------



## see ya (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, guys. Remember that cheat in Pokemon Red where you would leave a Magikarp in the Day Care for fifty years, it would become a Mew? That was awesome!


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

Why did we suddenly change the topic to Mew? That was wierd.


----------



## Astro (Feb 8, 2009)

Mew should be a playable character in SSB.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 8, 2009)

No, I love how they made Wigglytuff so epic.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

I know how awesome and epic they made Guildmaster Wigglytuff but doesn't he get a tad annoying or seem like hes high?


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 8, 2009)

But he _is _awesome.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't you think Mewtwo is awesome?


----------



## see ya (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I was watching the first Pokemon movie again.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't watched any pokemon movies in ages, can someone suggest me one?


----------



## Treechu (Feb 8, 2009)

There's this cool new one out called Pokemon 2000. It has this new Lugia Pokemon in it.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone say something sarcastic about the Pokemon movies.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Giratina and the Sky Warrior was on last night.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys, when was the last time you've seen a Pokemon movie?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 15, 2009)

Speaking of that,me and jack had a epic battle in the cafe of doom,eveeskitty rebult it with diamonds


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 16, 2009)

Really, you have a diamond ring?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 16, 2009)

I saw this guy with a really big ring, he brought it to school, and it had many diamonds in it. So I stole it.

Now I have a diamond ring.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a diamond ring?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm, I have a white-gold ring. Does that count?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a valuble ring?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 17, 2009)

Ah, rings are all the rage right now. Of course I have a collection of a few common ones, but I can never afford a proper valuble ring.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a ring?


----------



## see ya (Feb 18, 2009)

So...I'm getting married tomorrow. To a goat. Hopefully my family will approve.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 18, 2009)

I just met the most perfect person ever. Jealousssssssssss? xD


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't meet anyone like that, but did you?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 19, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I don't see any sense in it, but pretty cool.


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

I painted my Wobbufett plushie so now it's shiny 8D


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 20, 2009)

Good idea. I got a question, why don't they release shiny plushies? I'd love a black charizard.


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

We should try making our own plushies.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 20, 2009)

I also wish I had a red Gyrados plushie, but there is no such thing, unless it's homemade.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

I want a Togekiss plushie, Wigglytuff plushie, and maybe a Red Gyarados plushie (but not so much)


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 21, 2009)

What Pokemon would make good plushies?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, shut up about the drunk fish and get on with the survey ><


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 21, 2009)

I just gave my fish some vodka.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

My dog is trying to drink a can of vodka, its fun to watch, especially as it can't get its nose in.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, question eight: do you or someone you know drink alcholic beverages?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 22, 2009)

Doesn't this discussion belong in the are you a virgin thread?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 22, 2009)

Uh, obviously, look at my age, I wait for the day where I can't use my age as a excuse.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 23, 2009)

... You're a chicken that thinks it's a dog with fleas? o_O 

Next question: have you had sex recently?


----------



## thunder (Feb 23, 2009)

what am I 
I like to


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 23, 2009)

I like to move it move it, I like to move it , move it, You like to...


----------



## Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

Karaoke time~ *hands out microphones*

DarkArmour, you wanna start first?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

DarkArmour, what the nooblets are you talking about?

... Anyway, what do you guys do in your spare time?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 26, 2009)

DarkArmour, what is that?


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Feb 27, 2009)

....o_O


----------



## Diz (Feb 28, 2009)

Iy iys ay boynniyfeyd loyseyr coyw


----------



## Dragon (Mar 2, 2009)

...But why?


----------



## magnemite (Mar 4, 2009)

Let's all dance to the music of the outdoors...wanna?


----------



## Jester (Mar 4, 2009)

-plays fake cricket noises-


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Mar 5, 2009)

...*brings out a boom box with the most annoying songs ever known*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh lord, dentists. Nothing sounds scarier/worse then having your tooth drilled.


----------



## Jester (Mar 5, 2009)

I killed a dentist the other day.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't killed any human, have you?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay then :/ Changing the subject, have you ever killed anyone?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 7, 2009)

You are so right about the Caring Corners Mrs. Goodbee Dollhouse! Why would a house be married?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

Everyone! Say something really random!


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 7, 2009)

That is so gross!


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

Did you hear about that guy who tried to eat his own intestines?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Um, I don't know if this counts towards your cannibalism discussion, but once I heard a guy ate some other guys hair. There are probably more disgusting things though.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Mar 7, 2009)

Eww.. I dissected a pig once but thats a bit too far..


----------



## Dragon (Mar 7, 2009)

...I wouldn't have touched them. Bleh.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

Wtf? a cannibal buffet? That's just weird.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

How can you even do that!?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

I heard about a cannibal buffet a few days ago.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 18, 2009)

Why are we trying to outdo each other, again?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, well, see the red spot on Jupiter? That's because of this one time me and my friend were playing table tennis ...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmm, cookies.
What was the strangest thing you've done?


----------



## BynineB (Jul 21, 2009)

A BARREL ROLL using Pepsi.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright... what about something really dumb?


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this statement dumb?: I like cheese.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Lets randomly ask questions: Is this a bad statment?
(Yes, it is a question on purpose)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm bored, what do you guys want to do?


----------



## Dragon (Jul 22, 2009)

...Moving on.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 22, 2009)

But than the dragon ate my sushi and I had to leave the reustraunt...
And so yeah um......


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 22, 2009)

Wait ... so after the dragon got fed up in the waiting queue, what did it do? Did it kill the other two guys who pushed in?


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 22, 2009)

As she was saying, the dragon was pretty patient, but the queue _was_ long so naturally he smited the two jerks who tried to push in front of him.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 23, 2009)

What? What kind of dragon is patient? What the hell?

Anyway, I'm going to be gone for a while. See you all later!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey, wasn't Notory there too? Waiting at the restaurant a while ago?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

Who was at the scene of the crime?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 27, 2010)

...You know what happened today? When I was out eating, a dragon was standing in the queue... I know you won't believe me, but... a dragon. At first, he looked patient while he was waiting, but after a while he killed the two guys in front of him. I... couldn't believe what I saw.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 27, 2010)

So, now that that matter's been, uh, settled, does anybody have any interesting stories?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 27, 2010)

...I see. You know, I never saw it that way... of course you can have your rabbits back...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, WUE! But I just... I can't take it anymore! I NEED my rabbits! Please, please won't you give them back? I mean, without them... I can't make rabbit soup! And rabbit soup is the one thing I eat for breakfast EVERY SINGLE DAY!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Oct 29, 2010)

Stealing your rabbits was a great idea! Now I can get you back for what YOU did.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 29, 2010)

WUE WHY DID YOU STEAL ARYLETT'S RABBITS ;.;

...though it was a good idea, though :D


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 29, 2010)

Really? I heard that a huge meteor destroyed that same planet yesterday.

Also, Mewtwo, did you know that WUE stole Arylett's rabbits?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 29, 2010)

Shut your mouth! Pluto is still a planet! These dumb scientists don't have the right to deprive our pnumonic devices of their last letters! My very eccentric mother just served us Nine...what. What else are we supposed to do with that?


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2010)

Pluto is not a planet. Scientists proved it! It's orbit crosses Neptune's or something. It's a dwarf.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 29, 2010)

So, there's been this huge debate going on, and people have been having trouble deciding if Pluto is a planet or not. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hogia (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been reading up about some of the latest scientific developments...


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2010)

So, who here knows anything about science?


----------



## Hogia (Oct 30, 2010)

I like science.


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2010)

I like reading.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

I actually like my English class. We basically read all hour. Can't imagine what your's is like though...


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2010)

So, so many people dislike english class. What about you? Do you like it?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone have any school stories?


----------



## Lupine Volt (Oct 30, 2010)

Err...yah, no. We're moving on. Away from all that nastyness...err...what should we talk about next?


----------



## Mai (Oct 31, 2010)

And then, he ate the little girl, shredding her to pieces and leaving her remains in the pinata, disguising it as confetti... at the girl's birthday party her shredded remains fell down like confetti in the middle of the festivities...


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 9, 2010)

See? Her parents were right, clowns are nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, this girl in my Latin class is terrified of clowns! Her parents keep telling her that there's nothing wrong, though.


----------



## Hogia (Nov 14, 2010)

There's a heap of weird kids at my school. I mean...


----------



## River (Nov 14, 2010)

It was horrible, it was everywhere.

Anyway, what are kids like at your school?


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 15, 2010)

I've always hated those volcano projects. I mean it must have made a mess.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 15, 2010)

I did my science fair project on a volcano in the fifth grade...


----------



## River (Nov 16, 2010)

That's interesting, I made one of those for a science fair project a few years back.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, I heard that they use model rockets to do that now. Sending full-size rockets to carry a penny into space is just stupid.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 17, 2010)

Ugh, can you believe they use rockets to bring pennies to space? What a waste.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, while we're still on the topic, does anyone have an argument against rockets?


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree, rockets are amazing. I can't think of anything wrong with current rocket-y technology.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 22, 2010)

Scientists should focus on making mcdonalds healthy before tackling global warming. Just saying.

But yeah..rockets are the best invention ever.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you know that scientists hav finally found a way to stop global warming? Ironically, it involves burning McDonald's food. Whould've thought?


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 22, 2010)

ooh! I was reading a book! It was about global warming ^^


----------



## Wargle (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a good book to share with us?


----------



## Mai (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah. I've been trying to find something to read, but there's nothing interesting.


----------



## Glaciachan (Nov 30, 2010)

Man, I'm bored. I wish I had something good to read.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh yea, that reminds me of this great book I've been reading lately. It's called [insert book name here]


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 22, 2010)

CRAP!!! I forgot to return my library book!


----------



## ZimD (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a lot of new music I need to check out... I still have like six CDs that I got from the library that I need to put on my computer, and I think they're due back soon.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 31, 2010)

Personally,  I'm more of a japanese music fan.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone heard any good music lately? Pop has become incredibly overrated these days :P


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

IT's tragic. Simply tragic. All of this pop junk has replaced all of the _good_ music on the radio. or anywhere else, for that matter.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Dec 31, 2010)

Eh, I'm in the age range and I haven't even heard ONE Justin Beiber song. :P

I remember when cheesy pop songs were okayish, but now... blech. and I haven't even had cable for MONTHS D:


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 2, 2011)

Totally hate JB...I heard one of his songs once, and I have regretted it ever since.
Pop these days is stupid.


----------



## Tomatochu (Jan 2, 2011)

Somebody should shave Justin Bieber's hair off. He'd probably cry and stop singing. Oh and Previous poster, What the hell were you smoking when you typed that?


(It makes sense, read it again)


----------



## Wargle (Jan 2, 2011)

JUSTIN BIEBER IS A GIRL WHO MUST DIE!!!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Justin Bieber is overrated and annoying, right?


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 4, 2011)

That reminds me: did you hear? Selena Gomez has been getting hatemail for dating Justin Bieber :')

And no, previous poster, just no.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 4, 2011)

We should take these forums, and push them somewhere else!


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 5, 2011)

What should we do to these forums?


----------



## Lili (Jan 5, 2011)

These forums are getting more boring and boring every day... we should do something about them.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, it's kind of a quiet day. You're right on that count - it'd help if there was some _life_. The forums are just... dead today. Come to think of it, they've been dead for the past week or so as well. Huh.


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

So, how was your guys' day?  Mine was kinda chilled out, I just sat back and relaxed.  Even fit a nap in there somewhere.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, no one kill the forums today while I'm gone, right?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I'm going to be gone for quite a while. Hopefully the forums will be around when I get back.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 13, 2011)

The forums are pretty active today. I'm quite surprised.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 13, 2011)

...that was weird.


----------



## Lili (Jan 13, 2011)

ASDFGHJLLKYESHUODHBFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just hate it when the forums are really dead, and no one's posting anything.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 14, 2011)

Ever noticed that a bunch of old members are leaving, too? Happens all the time nowadays... *sigh* Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 14, 2011)

I hear whatshisname is leaving. I'll miss him. :<


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 16, 2011)

Well that's over, so anyone got anything else to share?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 17, 2011)

I just killed this conversation.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 17, 2011)

What does that even mean?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 17, 2011)

Your statement is indubitably correct.


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 20, 2011)

All forums must have a considerably gargantuan leadership council to be fit for effective membership.


----------



## Mai (Jan 21, 2011)

We need more admins, why? I prefer them to be rarer and have the positions be worth something.


----------



## Mai (Jan 21, 2011)

We need more admins, why? I prefer them to be rarer and have the positions be worth something.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, I think that Vixie should be promoted to admin. Three's not enough.


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 21, 2011)

I really think we need more admins on this site.


----------



## Lili (Jan 21, 2011)

On the topic of admins, what do you think about this forums'?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey I was just on smogon, and they said that Caterpie is now its own tier: ultra fantastic uber. Stronger than Arceus!


----------



## Lili (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm one of the admins on Our Riotous Defects, actually.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 22, 2011)

Speaking of such leadership, because I'm an admin at my own website my friend and I made ^_^ i know it's not much of an accomplishment, though... Hey, is anyone here an admin anywhere else?


----------



## Lili (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm kind of intimidated by the admins of this site.  They have such power, and can ban you at will.  It's scary.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Things that are intimidating...speaking in real life I guess, and I have a lot of work I'm not getting done.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got a question..
What do you guys think is indimidating?


----------



## Sypl (May 2, 2011)

Does anybody have any questions?


----------



## Mendatt (May 2, 2011)

Mushroom will now take over as tour guide.


----------



## sv_01 (May 2, 2011)

Oh no, the tour guide is dead!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

*Urk*


----------



## Mendatt (May 2, 2011)

Now DIE DIE DIE!


----------



## Aethelstan (May 2, 2011)

Geez Time Psyduck, you really need to step it up as a tour guide.


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

This tour sucks.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

And, well, this is the time machine. It's not working today, so lets move on...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 3, 2011)

Hey, mister Psyduck, what's that big looming black contraption over there! *points*


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what they are seeing? I have new glasses on and I can't see a thing.


----------



## sv_01 (May 3, 2011)

Wow, this looks awesome!


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Hey, is there anything awesome on this tour?


----------



## Mai (May 4, 2011)

This tour is pretty terrible...


----------



## Mendatt (May 4, 2011)

Did I mention I'm mentally unstable?

...

This tour sucks.


----------



## Aethelstan (May 4, 2011)

Geez Mendatt, no need to freak out; do you not like the tour or something?


----------



## Sypl (May 4, 2011)

Woah, Mendatt, calm down.


----------



## Mendatt (May 4, 2011)

_I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST REDWOOD TREES!_


----------



## Sypl (May 4, 2011)

Why do you hate Redwood Trees so much?


----------



## Mendatt (May 4, 2011)

From here I can see a maple... Several maple... some oak and a redwood.


----------



## godzilla898 (May 5, 2011)

Can you guys see any trees from here?


----------



## Aethelstan (May 5, 2011)

The scenery on this side is pretty boring, is there anything interesting to look at?


----------



## Mendatt (May 5, 2011)

And here we are, on the other side of the Giant Chasm.


----------



## Eclipse (May 5, 2011)

Are we there yet?


----------



## godzilla898 (May 5, 2011)

Well, there's the Giant Chasm coming up.


----------



## Sypl (May 6, 2011)

Where are we?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2011)

My feet hurt :(


----------



## Aletheia (May 6, 2011)

How long have we been walking now?


----------



## Sypl (May 6, 2011)

Owwwwww. I stepped on a rock. :(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2011)

Don't worry, I packed plenty of granola bars.


----------



## Mendatt (May 7, 2011)

If any of you are hungry, you should eat now.


----------



## Mai (May 7, 2011)

When's lunch? I'm hungry. :(


----------



## Aethelstan (May 7, 2011)

I think the tour finishes around 3:00, so we have a while to go.


----------



## sv_01 (May 7, 2011)

When does the tour finish?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 7, 2011)

Any more questions?


----------



## godzilla898 (May 7, 2011)

1...2..3.......I see 10 people on this tour.


----------



## Sypl (May 7, 2011)

How many people are on this tour?


----------



## Mendatt (May 7, 2011)

Yay! My first day as an assistant tour guide!
Anyways, anyone have more questions?


----------



## Mai (May 8, 2011)

Okay, it seems like our tour guide needs some help. Does anyone volunteer?


----------



## Aethelstan (May 9, 2011)

Um, Mr. Tour Guide... that's a rock. Not the Empire State building.


----------



## godzilla898 (May 10, 2011)

If you look to your left, the large white object is the Empire State Building.


----------



## Sypl (May 10, 2011)

WHAT'S THAT?


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 10, 2011)

Hey, Mr. Tour Guide, before you continue with your lecture, I need some nitroglycerine and nitroglycol... and ammonium nitrate if you have it.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 10, 2011)

Blah blah blah, blah blah blah, blah blah blah. Blah-


----------



## Mendatt (May 10, 2011)

I'm bored. Want to make something explode?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 10, 2011)

What to do, what to do~


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 11, 2011)

Hmm. I wouldn't be surprised if someone said they were bored. This tour's been stopped for a long time now!


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 11, 2011)

I wonder why no one's said that they are bored? This house can't be that interesting.


----------



## Mendatt (May 11, 2011)

Yay! Sandwich!


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 11, 2011)

Really? I didn't know they had a giant sandwich in their fridge!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

I just checked upstairs. There's nothing in this place, except that fridge with the giant sandwich in it.


----------



## Mendatt (May 11, 2011)

How do you know?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

There isn't anything else.


----------



## Mendatt (May 11, 2011)

Where did everything go?


----------



## Sypl (May 11, 2011)

Where's my pet cow?


----------



## Mendatt (May 11, 2011)

What's going on?


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 12, 2011)

Wait, why is everything so confusing? What was your question, Mendatt?


----------



## Mendatt (May 12, 2011)

I'm confused.


----------



## sv_01 (May 12, 2011)

It's like this: There is a Fish with a Fish and a brown Gelu, a JmLite with a blue Gelu and a Jelly, and Blue the JmLite. Everything goes weird and they end up on the moon. Do you understand?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, what was that, I couldn't hear you?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 15, 2011)

I LIKE CHEESE CUPCAKES


----------



## Mendatt (May 16, 2011)

I LIKE CHEESECAKE


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 16, 2011)

On the topic, guys, what are your favorite desserts? I prefer chocolate nut bars myself.


----------



## Aethelstan (May 16, 2011)

Boy that dessert was good. Wait, weren't we supposed to be on a tour?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 16, 2011)

What do you mean you forgot your wallet? We were supposed to split the check! And you even ate most of the dessert!


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 16, 2011)

I couldn't help but eat all of that chocolate cake! Now I'm going to get in a food coma... and wait, I think I left my wallet in the car!


----------



## Mendatt (May 16, 2011)

Moai! Did you really have to eat the _entire _cake?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 16, 2011)

Hang on, where did the rest of the chocolate cake go? There were only two slices gone from it.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 16, 2011)

CAN WE PRETEND THAT AIRPLANES-


----------



## Eclipse (May 16, 2011)

Everyone shut up, B.O.B. has horrible songs. >8C


----------



## godzilla898 (May 16, 2011)

"I could really use a wish right now (wish right now, wish right now)"


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 17, 2011)

Can we pretend that biplanes in 1914 are like shooting stars underground... um, I can't think of any better lyrics.


----------



## Mai (May 17, 2011)

It's karaoke time!


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 18, 2011)

Anyone know what time it is?


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 18, 2011)

See you later then.


----------



## DarkAura (May 18, 2011)

Time Psyduck, should you be leaving at this time?


----------



## DarkAura (May 18, 2011)

Time Psyduck, should you be leaving at this time?


----------



## godzilla898 (May 19, 2011)

It's almost 2:30 now.


----------



## Sypl (May 20, 2011)

To much Psyduck!


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

You sure you want more? OK then, before I go...
Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck Psyduck


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 20, 2011)

Okay, Time Psyduck, say it again.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

Like I said, call me Psyduck. Psyduck, I say. Time in this case is an adjective, not a noun in itself.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

Hey, Time, how are you doing?


----------



## sv_01 (May 21, 2011)

I don't know. Maybe you should talk to him.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 21, 2011)

Is Time Psyduck all right? I haven't seen him in a while...


----------



## Zapi (May 21, 2011)

I was going to ask Time Psyduck about it, but I don't know where he is...


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 21, 2011)

Hey, do you know how to raise the recruitment rate of Pokemon in Explorers of Sky?


----------



## godzilla898 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I play that game. I've recruited about 53 Pokemon by now.


----------



## Zapi (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone here play PMD: Explorers of Sky? I love that game!


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

I like the PMD games better than the regular games, honestly.  It's so fun to be in the place of a Pokemon instead of keeping them as slaves :3


----------



## godzilla898 (May 22, 2011)

I think the main Pokemon games are pretty fun. Always a certain joy in watching your Pokemon level up and curbstomp all comers.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 23, 2011)

Which do you like better: the main series games, or the Mystery Dungeon games?


----------



## Lili (May 23, 2011)

Well, now the conversation's pretty awkward...  Um, can someone transition for us?


----------



## sv_01 (May 23, 2011)

Yes, Fantina should have a Dusknoir.
Which reminds me that I wanted to put some random Google Translate stuff here:
Qui vous aimez mieux: les jeux des séries principales, ou les jeux Donjon Mystère?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 23, 2011)

I think Fantina is missing a pokémon here.


----------

